# Finally Building out my shop space!



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Moved into the new house second week in Nov and I finally am onto my garage/shop space project!!!

If that seems like a long time then you dont remember your last move  Plus, we had to do a lot of change to this house that the builder wouldnt do the way we wanted. Brand frigging new house and day one we ripped out the carpet because they wouldnt do the wood floor we wanted...or the stairs. We had to paint several rooms because they would only do one interior color. I had to build the riser in my media room cause they would only build it 4 inches and I wanted 8. And the list gets smaller but went on for a while. FINALLY MY TURN!

Standard two car garage with an extension 6ft feet back and 9ft wide...and a 12.5 ft ceiling since the lot sloped the way it does 

Trouble is still that not everything has a place. The shell game is played to move stuff around and around to build this area and then that. Much was accomplished by buying 4 of those 4ftx4ft shelves to hang from the ceiling. Hung those 4ft down with still about 18in clearance from the garage door. Grossly disorganized but a lot of crap that will eventually have a home is up there out of the way for now.








[/URL]

The back corner to build out my 'L' bench area. For reference that is an 8ft scrap of OSB. 



The back wall is 9ft wide and 2ft deepTwo outlets on the back wall are their own GFI circuit already. Cabinets will be above the 9ft section, probably 24-30 inches off the surface and probably 18in deep, 4ft tall split into 2ft sections. Open shelf above the cabinets for coolers and such...lighter stuff. Pegboard backing across the back wall below the cabinets...probably on the side wall too, not 100% sure.



And the side wall is 10ft long and 3ft deep. The work surface will end up 42.5 inches off the floor which is a little high but for a reason. I wanted to have the gear you see here under it for space savings. That cart w/the blue cord is not going there...that will be drawers in two columns to the floor. I intend to have a 4x8 (or maybe 3x7 or 3x6 ft) work bench at a more traditional height as well. 



On the longer side wall I think I might put two rows of 24in deep shelves at 36in off the surface and at the length of the wall up to where the garage door supports start unless the band say says no...or maybe the first one will be a lumber rack? This will be a miter saw station but the wings will be on tracks so they can go back to the wall when not in use and the saw will be bolted in with t-nuts so it can be removed with ease if that space is needed. Will put three other circuits and several outlets on the side wall in the near future as well. (fridge 1, welder/air compressor 2 and then just a general circuit 3.)

It's a work in progress...plans may and likely will evolve along the way


----------



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking good! I understand your pain having to redo a brand new house, no fun at all. I like the idea of the movable miter fence. Good Luck!


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Sweet - can't wait to see the finished product - specially the Miter swing aways.

I'm wrestling with that at the moment for my small space 

Good luck, and keep those pics coming!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

One thing about setting up shop is that most often - original plans evolve and constantly change. I've reorganized my shop many times and I always had the perfect set-up :yes: But think about what your most important tool will be. Mine was the table saw so I set that up at the best place possible in my 24 X 24 space with 2 poles in the middle. All the other tools revolve around the ts.

T-bolts on the saw is a great idea. T-tracks are a good solution for small shops. I have them built into my workbench and they are the best thing I have ever done. Changing tools and jigs is a cinch. Good luck and enjoy


----------

